# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Principales referencias del Trasvase Tajo-Segura

## Mariano Soto

Como aportación al debate sobre el Trasvase Tajo-Segura, desde un punto de vista académico, creo este tema para quien lo crea conveniente realice sus aportaciones de referencias, con su enlace si es posible, de artículos científicos, tesis, estudios, etc. 
En este post recojo las principales referencias relacionadas con el regadío. http://elregadio.blogspot.com.es/201...svase.html?m=0

----------


## NoRegistrado

No sé si en ésta web se puede hacer spam.
En todo caso, ese artículo que publicas por todos lados, tiene varias cosas que son bastante discutibles. No es artículo objetivo, por ejemplo no indicas que hay años en los que se ha trasvasado entre el 80 y el 105% del agua que ha entrado en E+B y tampoco indicas que el agua que os llega lleva una fuerte subvención asociada.
Si se dicen las cosas, se dicen todas Mariano.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------

